# Problemas Sony mhc gn880



## torgod (May 8, 2010)

hola amigos no se si esta sea la mejor forma de solucionar mi problema pero espero lograrlo. mi problema es con mi minicomponente que suena mal el subwoofer en la mitad de su volumen y cuando lo subo se apaga y me toca desconectar y conectar para poder encenderlo de nuevo, revise el subwoofer y esta bien creo que es en la amplificacion de este.


----------



## ohmega (May 12, 2010)

Hola torgod.
Comentas que solo el problema esta en el subwoofer, si es así revisa la proteccion de OCP y tambien que la bocina este bien.

Comentanos como vas....saludos.


----------



## reyvilla (May 12, 2010)

a mi me paso algo parecido con el sony mhc-gx450 al incrementar el volumen se apagaba el equipo y no dejaba que lo activara de nuevo tenia que desenchufarlo y volverlo a iniciar para poder utilizarlo de nuevo, ahora estuve buscando por la red hace tiempo y no conseguí mucho, lo único que decían es que hay un circuito de protección que genera este apagado repentino. A mi me empezó a suceder cuando conecte 4 cornetas al equipo, osea de a dos en paralelo por cada salida, luego se las quite y seguía lo mismo pero al pasar el tiempo se le quito solo...espero y te sirva de algo mi experiencia...saludos


----------



## torgod (May 13, 2010)

ohmega dijo:


> Hola torgod.
> Comentas que solo el problema esta en el subwoofer, si es así revisa la proteccion de OCP y tambien que la bocina este bien.
> 
> Comentanos como vas....saludos.



HOLA AMIGOS, bueno ohmega he seguido tu sugerencia de revisar la bocina y la encontre en perfecto estado, la enchufe en otra salida y sono perfectamente, chequee internamente y no veo nada fuera de lo normal.
algo que logre obtener sobre este problema hace algun tiempo era sobre unos capacitores en la preamp del sub pero como no consegui el manual de servicio ni tampoco almenos el circuito de esta etapa no me atrevi a meterle mano, si  depronto me puedencolaborar con algo, gracias.


----------



## ohmega (May 13, 2010)

Aqui te envio el enlace para que lo puedas descargar espero te sirva, es el manual del HCD-GN880.
 Solo esta disponible para descargarlo 10 veces compañeros dejen que lo baje torgod y nos confirme que ya lo tiene y ya despues lo que lo deseen adelante.



Si tiene espacios entre letras o numeros el enlace solo hay que eliminar los espacios para que funcione bien la descarga.

Saludos a todo el foro

salio bien el enlace , ya lo puedes descargar torgod.


----------



## torgod (May 13, 2010)

bueno. de antemano muchas gracias por la atencion que prestaan a mis solicitudes,  amigo ohmega ya tengo el manual ahora me dedico a estudiarlo empezare por la etapa de sorround board ahi creo es donde lei se debe encontrar el capacitor inflado o fallando. despiezo mañana mi mini haber que encuentro y les cuento muchacos. gracias de nuevo...


----------



## yojann (May 21, 2010)

lo mejor es desconectar el parlante de la salida de sub. dale volumen al max . si el equipo no se apaga es probable q el sub este con baja impedancia . chequea tambien en la placa de salida del sub las r de 0.22 o 0.33 ohms . q estan a traves de estas se sensan las sobracargas . saludos y suerte


----------



## torgod (Jun 1, 2010)

hola de nuevo amigos, bueno casi no puedo revisar mi equipo, a simple vista no veo nada fuera de lo normal, revise el sub en otro equipo como el mio y trabaja la perfeccion las resistencias a las que te refieres amigo yojann, veo solo dos y eso que las encontre por ser de 5 w per no veo nada mal tal vez debo chequearlas con tester pero hasta ahora no veo nada mal. cualquir cosa les cuento muchachos y gracias...


----------



## torgod (Jun 3, 2010)

bueno hola de nuevo, cheque las resistencias con ohmetro y al parecer estan bien, estas resistencias son de tres patas y creo la comun es la del centro, asi median lo correcto no se que mas puedo hacer, no veo caps inflados r quemadas nada, no se amigos que sera el problema, espero no tener que llevarlo al centro sony.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 10, 2011)

que tal compañeros. 

tengo un problema con dicho minicomponente, les comento que tenia  primeramente el problema de que se activaba el speakers b o algo asi, el  punto es que el sonido se escuchaba fuerte y luego despacio y asi  sucesivamente, ese problema se soluciono, reseteando el aparato  STOP+ENTER+POWER, pero ahora le sucede que la salida izquierda de la  bocinas frontales "las grandes" se escucha mal, se escucha como si es  estubiese haciendo falso derrepente se escucha como si "tronara" ya  comprove la bocina y esta en perfecto estado, otra cosa mas es que mientras, que  sucede eso el ventilador se escucha donde acelerara, y se desacelera  asi internitentemente, no se si sea el integrado stk y le pienso para  cambiarlo porque no estoy seguro si sea eso lo que falla, ustedes que  opinan sera el integrado? agradeceria mucho su valiosa ayuda. 

saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Si no posees conocimientos sólidos de electrónica, ni lo inteneste reparar, ya que corres el riesgo de dañarlo más.
Es preferible llevarlo a un service competente


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 11, 2011)

que tal pandacba,

digamos que no soy experto en esto de la electronica, pero queria saber si a alguien le habia hecho lo mismo este minicomponente sony, y asi reemplazar este ic sin miedo, ya que no me costaria mucho probar con otro si tuviera un rremplazo a la mano, pero como el reemplazo lo tengo que mandar pedir y el original sanyo me sale en 42.68 dlls.

gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## PABLO RS (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola amigos me llego un equipo de esta marca y modelo no se oye las bocinas principales  solo el subwofer  ya cheque voltajes de fuente y todo esta bien  hace sus funciones normales solo q no se oye nada ya le di reset frio y no hace nada  ya le puse un stk de prueba y sige igual sin audio le hice un truco q me dijo un amigo y no funciono q es el sig . De la base del transistor q644 puse una resistencia de 4.7kohms a la resistencia r666 q es  dela seccio de relay de bocinas y sige igual . Pero si tengo audio en la salida d audifonos eso me indica q el stk esta bueno o q le hago por q ya lo tengo q entregar y me urge  repararlo ud asesorenme por favor de antemano gracias por su mable atencion atte sr rivera


----------



## bydiego (Ago 27, 2012)

Ya Hay una duda sobre este tema.. pero es debido a una falla de sony .. seguramente te aparece en el display SPEAKER B .. todo pasa por que los botones de disk 1 , disk 2 , etc de arriba internamente por el modelo antiguo estan esos botones de speaker B y se llegan a apretar en algun momento.. y por eso solo suena el subwoofer .. bueno la solucion es un coldreset..

*POWER+ENTER+STOP* (presiona esos botones al mismo tiempo hasta que reinicio el equipo).. tendras la configuracion de fabrica y comenzara a pasar el DEMO con las luces del equipo ahi te puedes dar cuenta que se reinicio satisfactoriamente... esto no te solucionara para siempre el error.. a mi me pasa por lo menos 1 vez al mes y solamente realiza el mismo procedimiento..

att bydiego


----------



## diliz (May 9, 2013)

hola compañeros, miren tengo el siguinete problema; me trajeron un esteros genezi modelo hcd-gtx 88que no lee cd ni reproducia memorias usb, se reparo y reconose la musica, pero no da nada de audio , no se ven las bandas eculizadoras cuando reproduce musica, es como si todo el tiempo estiviera en pausa


----------

